# WinCC und MS SQL Datenbank



## vido (9 November 2005)

Hallo!

Ich beschäftige mich erst seit kurzem mit WinCC6. Kann man im VB Skript oder ANSI-C in WinCC sich Funktionen programmieren, die Daten unabhängig von Steuerungsdaten in die Datenbank schreiben, verändern und wieder lesen?

Kann man in einem Netzwerk von einem anderen WinCC unabhängigen MS SQL Server auf den SQL Server von WinCC6 zugreifen und Daten auslesen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2005)

Hallo,

Mit VBScript sollte der Zugriff auf die Datenbanken über ADO kein Problem sein. Jedoch würde ich es nicht empfehlen auf die Runtimedatenbank schreibend zuzugreifen.


----------



## vido (10 November 2005)

vielen dank! ich habe jetzt auch endlich ein beispiel in der dokumentation gefunden. warum ist es nicht empfehlenswert, auf die runtimedatenbank schreibend zuzugreifen?
man kann doch eine weitere datenbank im sql server erstellen und diese unhängig von der wincc datenbank nutzen.


----------



## seeba (10 November 2005)

vido schrieb:
			
		

> vielen dank! ich habe jetzt auch endlich ein beispiel in der dokumentation gefunden. warum ist es nicht empfehlenswert, auf die runtimedatenbank schreibend zuzugreifen?
> man kann doch eine weitere datenbank im sql server erstellen und diese unhängig von der wincc datenbank nutzen.



Naja man sollte auf keinen Fall in den WInCC SQL Server schreiben! Du solltest deshalb nur aus ihm lesen, es sei denn du kennst ihn und seine Zugriffsmuster usw. auswendig, denn ein falscher Datensatz könnte ja WinCC instabil machen, ohne das du jemals darauf kommst!

Ich würde eine neue Instanz der MsSQL-Servers installieren! (keine neue Datenbank!)


----------



## vido (10 November 2005)

ok. danke für den hinweis.


----------



## vido (29 November 2005)

Ich habe jetzt die UserArchives-Option bekommen. Leider beschreibt das Handbuch nur, wie man mit C-Skripten auf deren Datenbank zugreifen kann. Hat jemand Beispiele, wie man das mit VBS macht?
Ich habe bereits Beispiele, wie man über ADO und VBS sich zu anderen Datenbanken connected, doch wie funktioniert das mit den UserArchives?


----------



## seeba (29 November 2005)

vido schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt die UserArchives-Option bekommen. Leider beschreibt das Handbuch nur, wie man mit C-Skripten auf deren Datenbank zugreifen kann. Hat jemand Beispiele, wie man das mit VBS macht?
> Ich habe bereits Beispiele, wie man über ADO und VBS sich zu anderen Datenbanken connected, doch wie funktioniert das mit den UserArchives?



Hallo Michael,
also ich hab auch nur das C-Mischmasch Beispiel... :?: Aber die selben Funktionsaufrufe solltest du doch auch in VBS machen können.


----------



## vido (29 November 2005)

Wahrscheinlich ist der Einsatz von VBS mit den UserArchives nicht gedacht? Ich finde die C-Befehle relativ umständlich, sie erlauben keine direkten SQL-Befehle zu übergeben und deren Resultate zu erhalten.

So ist es wohl wirklich besser, eine zweite Instanz vom SQL Server zu installieren?


----------



## seeba (29 November 2005)

vido schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich ist der Einsatz von VBS mit den UserArchives nicht gedacht? Ich finde die C-Befehle relativ umständlich, sie erlauben keine direkten SQL-Befehle zu übergeben und deren Resultate zu erhalten.
> 
> So ist es wohl wirklich besser, eine zweite Instanz vom SQL Server zu installieren?



Da ich deine Anforderung ja etwas kenne, würde ich das sowieso machen... Vllt. unterhalten wir uns nochmal per E-Mail darüber?


----------



## Anonymous (30 November 2005)

*Beispiel für ADO-Verbindung WinCC*

Hallo Vido, Rediat,

um Archivdaten in WinCC 6.0 zu lesen, suche ich schon lange nach einer Lösung.

Ihr schreibt: ".. kein problem mit ADO ..."
bzw.            " Beispiel zur ADO-Verbindung in Dokumentation.."

Könnte einer von Euch bitte mal erklären, wie man über ADO auf WinCC-Archivvariablen zugreifen und auslesen kann?

Wo kann man so ein Beispiel finden. (welche Dokumentation?)

Für einen Tip von Euch wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruss Siggi


----------



## Anonymous (30 November 2005)

hallo siggi,

Ich möchte etwas anderes machen als Du. Ich möchte auf die UsersArchive per VBS (also mit ADO) zugreifen.

Es gibt ein gutes Beispiel für die Anwenung von ADO und WinCC, um auf externe Datenbank zuzugreifen. Vielleicht hilft Dir das. Schau mal hier:

http://wincc.net


----------



## vido (30 November 2005)

Der beitrag war von mir. Sorry, nicht eingeloggt.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2005)

*Archivzugriff WinCC V6*

Hallo Vido,

besten Dank für deinen Tip. 

Die Beispiele für V5.0 sind wesentlich umfangreicher.

Ich hoffe, dass ich auch mit V6.0 in der Sache Archivzugriff mit der SQL-Datenbank weiter komme.

Gruss Siggi


----------

